# Oberon



## naturestee (Dec 17, 2006)

I thought I'd give Oberon his own blog, since Idon't know if he's staying or not and I'll be posting about him alot. He had fun playing in my basement this morning once hewas sure that he was allowed out of the pen. He's using hislitterbox decently well although he did scatter a bunch of poops allover. And he was a little upset that I took his wicker mataway while I was sweeping. He loves it so much!He'll probably be fine with that once he's sure that he always gets itback.

And he was letting me pet him and was climbing on me a little.

On to the pics!

Handsome boy!






Making myself pretty.





Hey, what's this?





Da bunny butt.





I'm missing something here.





Ah, there it is!





I'm eating! Get that camera out of my face!


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Dec 17, 2006)

OMG what a handsom man!!! I am thrilled beyondwords that you got him Angela, he will have such a wonderful life now.He looks like he's enjoying the heck out of that parsley, that pictureis priceless!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Dec 17, 2006)

Oh My Gosh he's adorable. How much does he way? He looks like a very big boy.

Lookinhg forward to more pictures of your Handsome Guy.

Susan:snowflake:


----------



## naturestee (Dec 17, 2006)

Thanks guys!

I don't know what he weighs. He looks to be about the samesize as Tank (Palomino bun I transported last year) so maybe around 9lbs. He's under-muscled though so he'll weigh more once hismuscles build up from exercise. I'll try picking him up andusing my scale once he's been here for longer.

I'll try to get a pic of him sitting up next to his NIC pen wall, so you can see how big he is.

And yes, he loves his parsley and cilantro! Not big on carrots though, but that's okay.


----------



## jordiwes (Dec 17, 2006)

Ah what a great Christmas present to you, to him and to us!

I will be watching this space not so patiently for developments.

Update us often!!

opcorn2

:heart:Steph, Wesley &amp; Jordi


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Dec 17, 2006)

OH MAN! He is so adorable.:bunnyheart

When I said he reminded me of Spice, I had no idea how much until I saw these pictures!






I expect a ton of pictures and updates! He looks so happy to be there.


----------



## Haley (Dec 17, 2006)

Im so happy to hear you have him home now! Whata beautiful boy he is. He is very lucky to be staying with you, even ifit is for a short while.

Keep those pics coming!


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Dec 17, 2006)

Oh he is gorgeous! :loveAnd his name certainly suits him, he really is a 'king'.:wink


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Dec 17, 2006)

It's nice to hearhe is already eating out ofyour hand and letting youpet him.
Sure doesn't sound like thesamebunnyfrom the shelter.
Hope everything works out so he can stay.

Rainbows!


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 17, 2006)

What a handsome boy! 

I can't wait to see more pictures!


----------



## mambo101 (Dec 17, 2006)

I don't know how you could not keep him. He sure looks like a handsome one.


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 17, 2006)

Oh man...he sure reminds me of Apollo...same sort of "regalness" to him.

I don't know how you could ever give him up.

He's an awesome guy and I think he's adjusting really well.

Keep the pictures coming....

Peg


----------



## naturestee (Dec 17, 2006)

Well, Maureen thought he had a more submissivepersonality, and I think that might be true although we'll see whathappens as he gets used to freedom and pampering. If he issubmissive, he'll probably get along well with Fey andSprite. Sprite is a mounter and can be pushy and likes to gether way. Fey wants somebody to cuddle with and groomher. So I have my fingers crossed.

leaseplease:

:bunnyheart

But seriously, a life alone in my basement (I am NOT getting a 6thrabbit!) is not a good life, IMO. He deserves morecompanionship than that. He'll find a good home throughSoulmate Rabbit Rescue if he doesn't bond with my girls.

Ever noticed how many cute white bunny icons we have?:bunnybutt:


----------



## cheryl (Dec 17, 2006)

Ohh what a bighandsome boy..he's simply gorgeous!!

Now that is what you call a big hunk of love! :sunshine:



cheryl


----------



## Pipp (Dec 17, 2006)

Ahhhhh, I've been waiting for this!! :colors:

Excellent progress!! What a sweetheart!!!!! :inlove:



naturestee* wrote: *


> But seriously, a lifealone in my basement (I am NOT getting a 6th rabbit!) is not a goodlife, IMO. He deserves more companionship thanthat.





I dunno, I think that basement set up isperfect for a pair ofbunnies...:whistling 

(And I'm marking your words for future reference here). :biggrin:

It would have been interesting having him here. . . (AsAngela knows, neither of us could stop thinking about this guy, we werePMing from the get-go, I was trying to figure out a way of getting himhere before shefigured out how to take him there, popularbunny!) I don't know where I would have put him, and if heended up in my unexpected basement suite(ish), I would have neededanother bunny to keep him company! :toastingbuns And now thatI've got Dawn's three here, ya know? It'snot sobad!! (Except that I may have to move in a year).:grumpy

It's just so great seeing the ones who really really need us landing in a good situation. :cry2 

You're wonderful! :hugSo's Oberon!)



sas and the gang of eight :foreheadsmack:


----------



## Maureen Las (Dec 17, 2006)

I couldn't get on my computeruntil this moment....had to call tech support..took all day.......Oberonlooks just wonderful....very very happy boy. I wanted to seethis first and was the last. :XI really really hope he getsalong with Fey and Sprite ray:


----------



## Spring (Dec 17, 2006)

Oh..My..Gosh!

I am in LOVE! What a handsome rabbit! I cannot believe it, he is so stunning! Cant wait to see even more pictures!


----------



## naturestee (Dec 18, 2006)

Pipp- nope, no way, ain't gonna do it :no:

On that note...











Ok, so he's a big, sweet, huggable guy. And he loved hisplaytime today! He really didn't want to go back into hispen, not even with me waving his favorite veggies in front of hisnose. He thinks he owns the whole basement now.

Oh, and for size reference:





It's not a good quality picture, but he still looks handsome! :bunnyheart


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Dec 18, 2006)

What an absolute sweetheart (he and you)! Someday I'm gonna have a bunny that big!I'm jealous. He's beautiful! Looks and sounds likehe settled right in and making himself right at home. :bunnydance:


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 18, 2006)

What a beautiful hunk of a bunny - got to agreethat there is something 'Apollo-ish' about him. I am so happy this hasworked out so well - now we just have to convince Fey and Sprite thathe is the bun for them 

Jan


----------



## SugarGlider (Dec 18, 2006)

Awww he's beautiful! I have a sugar glider named Oberon, I've never heard the name on anything else till now!!


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 18, 2006)

Nuthin cuter than an unconscious bunny!! 

I think my girls have fallen in love...:inlove:
*
naturestee wrote: *


>


----------



## Maureen Las (Dec 18, 2006)

:heartbeat::heartbeat::heartbeat:So very cute together :bunnybutt:


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Dec 18, 2006)

He looks so completely content in your arms! He sure is one handsome boy. 

:inlove:


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 18, 2006)

:colors:Look at :colors:that baby:colors:


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Dec 19, 2006)

I'm going to haveto start my bunnynapping list all overagain!



I'm snatching this one! 

Just look at this!!! That is a nose that must be kissed! :inlove:


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 19, 2006)

Oh my......I tried so hard to get Art to let metake him too......but I can see he's happy there (except when he has togo in his pen).

I really think you should keep him.....

Just my .02

Peg


----------



## naturestee (Dec 19, 2006)

Well, If he doesn't bond with Fey and Sprite, I could let y'all fight over who gets him.

Just a quick update today. He's getting very, very good atbegging to be let out to play. Who can resist this face?






Happy bunny binky!


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 19, 2006)

I don't know if it is his eyes or what...but hejust keeps looking happier and happier (even if he's begging)...ormaybe he looks more relaxed.

I don't know - all I know is he is ADORABLE....

He is definitely one of my favorite forum rabbits...

Peg


----------



## jordiwes (Dec 19, 2006)

Awwww, I love seeing such a happy boy!

When does he meet the fairies?


----------



## naturestee (Dec 19, 2006)

I think I'll try bonding on Friday. I have to make sure James doesn't have other plans. 

Peg- he's definately becoming more relaxed as he gets used to theroutine here. I wish I had a picture of how he looked as Ifirst walked up to him this morning. He was standing upbegging, with his paws on the pen wall and his nose between hispaws. It was so adorable!

He even went back in on his own this morning, although he had to thinkreally hard about whether he wanted his veggies or if he wanted to playmore.


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 19, 2006)

Ohhh....I just fall in love with every single picture...what a handsome boy!! 

Glad to hear he's becomming more and more relaxed andcomfortable! What bunny wouldn't, under your lovingcare?


----------



## Maureen Las (Dec 20, 2006)

Oberon's personality was just closedup inside of him because of his horrible life. and this is the perfectexample of the unfolding of a bunny...........Angela has charmed him injust 3 days


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Dec 20, 2006)

Angie and Rosie-you got that right!Angela's :elephant:AWESOME:bunnydance:! So glad he's soooo happy with you. :sunshine:


----------



## Spring (Dec 20, 2006)

:nodI agree! He looks happier by the picture..

You know, if for some odd reason Fey and Sprite don't bond with him.. I'd be happy to take him off your hands..

:bunny24I know I know, can't get him that easy! 

:gifts:


----------



## Maureen Las (Dec 20, 2006)

Do you realize how muchyouare honoring this bunny????? He came into the shelter as discardedsnake food, was almost put down and now everyone is going to fight overwho gets him if he doesn't work out with Angela. Instant celebrity!:sunshine:


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 20, 2006)

Aw...I think if Angela doesn't keep him he HAS to move to Texas...and I've even got the proof...

You know the motto?

"Everything's bigger in Texas" 

So he BELONGS here...

(Also "Don't Mess with Texas").

I'll start getting his room ready and talk to Tiny about sharing....

:bunnydance:

Peg

(It was a good try) :shock:


----------



## Maureen Las (Dec 20, 2006)

:inlove:Everybody on RO is in love with the same big guy. I am so happy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## naturestee (Dec 20, 2006)

Peg, I don't know if James would even let megive him up. He tries to ignore Oberon, but then he made anew toy for him and took pictures! I'll put them up laterwhen I'm home.

I still can't believe the were going to euthanize such a sweet rabbit!


----------



## naturestee (Dec 20, 2006)

Here's Oberon with James' toy. It's alittle hanging basket made of sisal string with oat hay and an alfalfacube inside. Oberon loved it, and had such nice manners withit that he didn't cut a single string! So that means I canrefill it for him today.






BTW, Oberon decided that today was Pet the Bunny Day. I didn't mind one bit!


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 20, 2006)

This boy just warms my heart - seeing his personality grow is wonderful. And those ears - magnificent !

Jan


----------



## Maureen Las (Dec 20, 2006)

Oberon being with Angela is the biggest Christmas present I could get.:thanks:


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Dec 21, 2006)

Mine too!


----------



## JimD (Dec 21, 2006)

*TreasuredFriend wrote: *


> Mine too!


:thumbup


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Dec 21, 2006)

I'd have to say the bext Christmas giftIcould recieve is to see that all these rescue bunnies aredoing so well. (We can't forget Haley's little rescue either!)

I'm such a suck for Oberon though.. there's something about whiterabbits. Go figure how they are normally looked over in shelters andrescues yet Oberon has quickly become one of the most wanted rabbits onthis forum.


----------



## naturestee (Dec 21, 2006)

I heard my name. Are you talking about little old me?






Actually, Mom says I'm not that little. She weighed me today and her el-cheapo scale said I'm 10 lbs!





But I think I'm cool because I figured out how to jump up on thechair. Now I can survey my lands in true lordly style!


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 21, 2006)

Aww so cute!Such a hunk.


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 21, 2006)

Go Oberon!! 10lbs is awesome! 

What a hottie!! 

Flower told me she's head over flops for this guy...it was love at first sight!


----------



## jordiwes (Dec 21, 2006)

Oh shoot, I thought today was Friday! 

I can't wait to see how Fey and Sprite react to him!!


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 21, 2006)

Man....he is just coming along so well. All he needed was someone to understand him.....

You're doing awesome with him...

Peg


----------



## Hollie (Dec 21, 2006)

He's so lovely!  He reminds me of my Scruffy,who passed away about eight years back. He's a lucky bun to have foundhis way to your home!


----------



## Maureen Las (Dec 21, 2006)

I'm scared of the introduction with Fey andSprite..he's getting all this attention and might feel that he likes itthat way. I hope not.


----------



## cheryl (Dec 21, 2006)

Oberon looks so happy!,i can't blame him really......it also looks like he has settled in just nice 

Hehe i love that picture of Oberon doing a binky,now that is one happy and grateful bunny 

I'm sure Oberon has been having a lot of fun there 



cheryl


----------



## naturestee (Dec 22, 2006)

Morning folks! Well, today's Friday,and we just did our first bonding sessions. We introduced Feyand Sprite separately because we don't want to have to worry about somany bunnies if they start fighting.

It wasn't the worst bonding session ever, but it wasn'tgreat. We introduced Fey first. She was dutifullyignoring Oberon. He ignored her for a little bit, then gotcloser, then tried to sneak in a bite. He tried that a coupletimes with her, and between that and the strange place and cold floor(basement space where Oberon hasn't been allowed) Fey was prettyscared. So we did some "forced cuddling," like we did when wewere rebonding Fey and Sprite. That's where each person holdsone bunny and holds them together. They were fine withthat. I think that Oberon may have been trying to snuggleinto Fey, but I'm not sure. We tried them on the floor againbut Fey was too spooked to leave my lap and we figured we should stop.

Then we brought Sprite down. Keep in mind that merelytouching her spooks her, and we had to pick her up. We didn'thave her down for very long. Somehow Oberon ended uppartially on top of her- she moved and he moved at the sametime. Neither knew what to do for a bit, and then Oberonlooked like he was about to kick at her when James picked himup. After that, Sprite hid inside my sweatshirt and didn'twant to leave. She was so scared that she didn't care that Iwas petting her, poor girl. So we stopped.

I might move the bonding into the finished basement rec room, which hascarpet. Maybe Fey and Sprite will be more comfortablethere. But we do have to be very careful because Oberon ishuge compared to the girls and I don't want anybody to gethurt. Or maybe we'll just do forced snuggling for a bit.


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 22, 2006)

*naturestee wrote: *


> I heard my name. Are you talking about little old me?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oh Dear! Jan (Luvabun) told me about this little punkin, butI never expected such Beauty to be displayed on my screen. 

I love your quotes. What a lucky little baby to have foundyour home. (He does remind me of Apollo, Jan. I hope he hasthe personality the Beast had.)

One correction: He doesn't THINK he's cool, He KNOWS he's Cool.

Merry Christmas!! Nothing like a new bunny to brighten a holiday!

Warmest Wishes,

-Carolyn


----------



## naturestee (Dec 22, 2006)

Hiya Carolyn! :wave2

He is a gorgeous hunk-a-bun. And he's such asweetie! Have you seen his original Petfinder pics?He really looks like a mini Apollo in them.






Julie from Soulmate Rabbit Rescue just posted his profile on Petfinderusing one of the latest pics of him, since he looks so happynow. He's technically a foster, I don't know if you know thestory but Angieluv's shelter was going to euthanize him and he wasoriginally bought as snake food! I can't keep him permanentlyunless he bonds with Fey and Sprite because otherwise I just won't havethe time to take care of him every day for the rest of hislife. But I can give him what he needs right now, which isexercise, good food, and love. And the adoration of hisInternet fans.


----------



## cookie2006 (Dec 23, 2006)

Oh my, Oberon is GORGEOUS!!! He is such a lucky bun to have you take him in and show him some love.


----------



## Aina (Dec 23, 2006)

Aww. He looks like a bigger Ronnie. Such a handsome boy. I'm glad you rescued him.


----------



## naturestee (Dec 24, 2006)

For all those Oberon fans out there, I amofficially declaring him the most cuddly bunny I've had a chance to layhands on! Now instead of just pushing his head under my handfor petting, he's smooshing himself against me and nibbling my clothes(he's a rough groomer). If I put him in my lap he'll stay foras long as I keep petting him, and once I stop he'll look around toencourage me some more.

This is going to make bonding easier, too. This morning Ibrought him up, set him on the couch, and had him snuggle with Fey andSprite in turns (had to hold them, though). I think it wentpretty well, and when I let Sprite decide if she wanted to stay or goshe almost came back over by him.

:bunnydance:


----------



## Maureen Las (Dec 24, 2006)

I hope..I hope..I hope....so much that he worksout with Fey and Sprite. Do you think that he would be a rough groomerwith them too.? That wouldn't be good. This is really the first timethat he has experienced any real love as when he was with me he was inrecovery mode and I didn't hold him much nor did I have the space tolet him run. I am so very happy for him!!!!!


----------



## naturestee (Dec 24, 2006)

I think he just doesn't realize that he'shurting me. I'm yelping and saying ouch when he grooms toohard, and yesterday he did start licking a little instead. Ithink he'll learn with a little patience, and that should carry over togrooming other bunnies too. He's just been caged alone for solong- I doubt the snake owner or the breeder had him in with otherrabbits- he doesn't know what he's doing.

Oh, and he begs for attention from James too, so he seems to be an equal-opportunity lover. :yes:


----------



## Maureen Las (Dec 24, 2006)

Jim and I just watched about 3 hours last nightof a show on Animal Planet about snakes.It was gruesome. We wondered atthe shelter whether he had been put in with the boa. He was so spazzyat the shelter that we were afraid that he would break his own bones.Look at how far that he's come now..you and James are his Christmasangels:blueribbon::angel::angel:


----------



## marlys (Dec 24, 2006)

Merry Christmas from angieluv at her moms house :star::star:


----------



## Haley (Dec 24, 2006)

Sounds like your second bonding session went alittle better? That would be so great if they all bond, but bonding 3bunnies can be pretty rough  Im having great success on theTumnus/Lucy bonding (more updates to come soon).

Good Luck and Merry Christmas! :santawink:

-Haley


----------



## naturestee (Dec 28, 2006)

I haven't updated for a bit, but there's notmuch new. I haven't done a bonding session for a couple ofdays because Fey and Sprite are feeling a little under theweather. They're improving though so we should be able tostart back up again soon. Hooray for sensitive GI tracts.

I was trying to get a video of Oberon doing binkies, but of course hestopped as soon as I brought the camera out.:rollseyes Soinstead you get a video of Oberon being sweet, too hyper to want toomany pets at once, and licking my clothes. Enjoy!


----------



## Haley (Dec 28, 2006)

Aww He seems like such a little lover. What a sweetheart. :kiss:

I really hope youre able to have success bonding him to the girls! We're keeping our fingers (and paws) crossed for you guys!


----------



## KimboUNCW1 (Dec 28, 2006)

aw!! i was just reading through the whole threadabout the adoption and i'm so happy for yall!! it's great thateverything worked out


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Dec 28, 2006)

Oh man not only does his whole head shape andeverything remind me of Spice, his behaviour in that video doestoo!:bunnyheartI just can't get over how adorable oberon isand man oh man do I wanna snatch him!

_*Adds Oberon to her bunny-napping list.*_


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Dec 28, 2006)

:bunnydance::yeahthat :lies Iabsolutely love Oberon! 

He reminds me of the rabbits I was around when I was about 7.My mom had one, the female, white, albino named Thumper and my grandmahad the male alsowhite, albino male, named Pepper.Unfortunately, they weren't fixed, they put them in the same hutch w/ a2x4 seperator. :dunno

Of course got Thumper preggers. A few of the babiesdied. They were outside in a hutch.:sad: Sorry, didn't mean to hijack, justan immediate memory.

YAY-OBERON- you rock, we all love you! :dancing:


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 29, 2006)

What a hottie! Flower's absolutely smitten...:shock:...dang hormones, hehe!

He's so cute! Those ears are wonderfully long! Helooked like he was playing tease with you petting him,too...cute!


----------



## naturestee (Dec 29, 2006)

No! My bunny! (I hope)

James has always wanted a lop, so the other day I was petting Oberonand I pushed his ears down- they're kind of floppy- and I said he's alop! Ta da!

Oberon still wasn't cooperating today, but I did get a small binky on video.


----------



## Haley (Dec 29, 2006)

What a happy bunny!

Any more dates with the ladies?


----------



## Pipp (Dec 29, 2006)

What an awesomely cute little binky!!! :inlove:

sas:jumpforjoy:


----------



## naturestee (Dec 29, 2006)

Yeah, he does have cute tiny binkies for such a big bun.

Haley, no more dates yet. The ladies are still feeling a bitdown, although still improving. I wish I knew what it was,but I'm actually suspecting a minor bacterial or viral illness, ormaybe it was just time for their screwy intestines to go out of whackagain. They're eating and pooping, just not as well as I'dlike to see. At least they don't appear uncomfortable anymore.

Remind me now why people breed hotots and English spots when they know they're prone to this?:sigh


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 29, 2006)

Oh no...I'm sorry to hear the girls aren't doing well...I hope they get better soon!! 

We all send our love...

:inlove::bunnyheart:bunnyheart


----------



## Maureen Las (Dec 29, 2006)

I"m sorry the girls are not doing well...maybethe big Lord of the basement is too scary for them...I've tried to bondso many times that nothing phases me. Let them have time with eachother before trying again and if it doesn't work he has hisownfollowing now.


----------



## Haley (Dec 29, 2006)

I hope the girls feel better soon! Its good ofyou to hold off on bonding as so not further stress them out (andprevent Oberon from catching anything).

Thats what happened to me and my failed bonding of the boys. Max gotsick and I felt too bad to try and bond him to Tumnus. It all workedout in the end though 

I'll be praying for the little fairies. Get well soon girlies!


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Dec 29, 2006)

Hoping your girls get well soon, naturestee.

Thanks for posting the videos of Oberon!!When our 10-lb. NZ gal does binkies, it reminds me of a semi-trailerjumping up in the air! Big Buns doin' binkies are asight to see. That said, we have familymembers from 3 lbs to 10 lbs and every furbutt binky bringssmiles. I can't wait to meet him in person soon asI can travel your way.... How wonderful to see him blossomand feel trusted now that he's Lord of YourBasement.  Julie, SRR


----------



## AspenandCompany (Dec 30, 2006)

Oberon! He is such a lovely bun! Good luck bonding him with your girlies!


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 30, 2006)

I love how much interest Oberon takes ineverything . His personality has really blossomed! Hope Fey andSprite are feeling better soon!

Jan


----------



## nose_twitch (Dec 30, 2006)

Ooooooh, i just love this little (big) guy!


----------



## naturestee (Dec 30, 2006)

Julie, I think you'll have a lot of jealouspeople here when you're able to see him! I had friends overtoday and he's fine with strangers and cuddled on my lap for awhile. Now if I can just get him littertrained...

I should be able to start bonding again soon. I've beenexplaining to Oberon that if he likes it here, he has to learn to playnice with the ladies. Then he'll be able to play in my livingroom, lounge on my couch, and be groomed by two lovely ladies.:agree


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Dec 31, 2006)

I really hope he bonds to your girls... he looksso happy there and I would just die if he had to be re-homed again andwe never got any updates on the big handsome boy!

_*Grabs Oberon and runs while no one is looking.*_


----------



## Maureen Las (Dec 31, 2006)

If he doesn't bond with the girls I would hopethat someone on Ro could adopt him from Angela and Julie..then we wouldknow he was OK and never lose track of him...please go to off topic formy big New years greeting to Oberon and everyone


----------



## naturestee (Jan 1, 2007)

I really hope that if I can't keep him, he'llget a home with someone who'll keep us updated. He reallydoesn't do well traveling so I don't know if I'd be comfortable sendinghim too far.

We had another bonding session today. At first I just sat onthe floor with Oberon in my lap. Fey and Sprite didn't comeover, but they did notice him and Fey did a few smallbinkies. I lured them over with some pieces of apple peel,and then they were interested and were sniffing him. ButOberon grunted and scared them away.

So we went to the couch and had Fey and Sprite snuggle with him one ata time. I think he did try to nip Fey, but he snuggled withSprite. Maybe he likes her more.

Earlier this morning I brought him upstairs so James could help megroom him. He had some small mats that were coming loose andI wanted to get them all off. He also needed to be brushed,and we checked out a thick callus on his back heel. While wewere doing this, the kittens got interested in him. Lily, wholikes my other buns, was a little intimidated. Eve, who isnot so good with the other buns, was very interested. Shekept pushing her nose in his fur, rubbing her chin on his head, and Ithink she was trying to get Oberon to groom her. He didn'tseem to mind at all and just sat there, snuggling. I managedto grab the camera before Eve decided he was just a boring long-earedcat and left.


----------



## Maureen Las (Jan 1, 2007)

When he was at my house after his neuter he didget along fine with my big orange cat William...William is about 18lbs. and likes all my bunnies so I'm not surprised thatOberondid OK with the cats.


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 2, 2007)

That's too cute...I wouldn't have noticed Evethere, with her dark color and James' dark shirt, if you hadn'tmentioned she was there. Hehe!! Kitties can hideeven when they don't mean to!


----------



## naturestee (Jan 3, 2007)

Hi everybody! This is Fey. Isnuck onto my Mom's computer. Mom's busy putting Oberon backdownstairs today and I wanted to tell you a secret. Spriteand I both like Oberon. We had a conference last night andagreed that he was a hottie. So today when Mom brought himupstairs and put him in her lap while we were playing, we both hoppedright up and licked him on the nose.

Best of all, he has learned some manners and did not grunt at us this time.

After all, sisters have to stick together. Can't have one of us like him and the other one hate him, can we?

Now maybe Mom will let him play with us upstairs instead of keeping him confined to her lap.

:apollo:

Love and whisker kisses, 

Fey


----------



## Maureen Las (Jan 3, 2007)

Hi Fey...I knew that you would discover thatOberon was one big hunk of bunny...I know that you and Sprite won'thave any problems sharing him as their is lot ofhim to go around. And tell your mom that maureen couldn't be happier


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 3, 2007)

Hello, little cutie Fey! 

This is Maisie (and Flower, too!). I'm happy to hear you guysnow have a new friend! We're not sure what we think about theidea, yet. We keep hearing about some bunny named Trixie, andthat she's coming here (HERE, can you believe that?), but we've bothagreed that we don't want to share our cages with her. (Mamasays that's just the hormones talking, but we don't think so...)

Oops...here comes Mama!! *hippity hopping away*

Wait a minute, what were those girls saying on here?? Hehe...goofballs!!

I'm happy to hear that your girls are happy with Oberon. Three white cuties! YAY! 

:bunnydance::bunnydance: Maisie and Flower are doing a Happy Bunny Dance in their cages, hehe!


----------



## jordiwes (Jan 3, 2007)

Wesley here!

Well, you girls let me know if it doesn't work out over there. I wouldlove to get a little grooming once and a while. Oh, if you come overhere, watch out for the little grey and white ball of terror. She's sofast, you just don't see her coming!

But as I am so laid back and easy going, I can wish you well with thatbig white guy.

:kiss:


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jan 3, 2007)

Hey Fey! You lucky girls.You got me drooling over yournew friend. I could snuggle witha bunny like that.

Pebbles.


----------



## Haley (Jan 3, 2007)

:great:What good girls! 

Lots of treats followed, I presume?! Keep up the good work! :bunnyheart:bunnyheart:bunnyheart


----------



## naturestee (Jan 9, 2007)

Hey all! I thought I'd give a quickupdate. Oberon is still very sweet and happy, and I thinkhe's bonding to me!:shock: His muscle tone is noticeablyimproved and he is frequently jumping up onto chairs and doing higherbinkies now. I also finally figured out how to make him use alitter box, the fussy boy. Now he's very good.

As for bonding, well that's still a bit blah. On Friday Istarted doing floor sessions with him and both girls in the living room(Fey and Sprite's territory, but they're more comfortable init). Fey is shy, Sprite is interested, but Oberon nips herwhen she gets too close and sometimes tries to fight more thanthat. Yesterday Sprite got mad started batting athim when he nipped her.

So what we tried today was putting Oberon in a harness, which he takesto _very_ well. Now we can control him better.For now we're not letting the girls get too close, just letting themwatch each other and get used to each other's presence. Andwe're switching litterboxes, etc., a lot. Oberon seems scaredof them but he does remind me of Loki when I was bonding him to Mocha,just more aggressive. I think he can learn to like them , hejust has to get over his fear and learn that it's nice to have otherbunnies around. We'll continue the bonding sessions withOberon in the harness and let them get used to each other.Maybe do some snuggling too.


----------



## Haley (Jan 9, 2007)

Sounds great!

He's lucky to have someone as patient and experienced as you. Soundslike it will take some time for him to learn to trust other bunnies,but Im sure all this socialization if great for him. 

Keep up the good work!


----------



## jordiwes (Jan 9, 2007)

Nice!

You are becoming Lord of the Bonding!


----------



## Maureen Las (Jan 9, 2007)

Lady of the Bonding ...and yes AngelaI think that I could learn a lot from you about bonding techiques


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 9, 2007)

We all could Angie! Angela, keep up the good work!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jan 9, 2007)

:bow *Lady of the Bonding.*

What did you do tomake him use the litter box?


----------



## naturestee (Jan 9, 2007)

After moving his litterbox around, hay rackabove it, near it, hay in the litterbox, hay in a wicker basket next tothe litterbox, I finally got a second one, put it next to the firstbox, and put hay in the second box but not in the first one.Now he sits in the first box and eats hay out of the second.So he's also finally eating a decent amount of hay, too!

Kudos go to James because he thought of using the harness.Thankfully he's the same size around as chubby Lily so we can usehers. We've been brainstorming for the last day or so andthis is the best idea we've come up with.

Oh, and I've decided I am never, ever, EVER letting an unneutered buckin this house! Oberon's opened up those stinky scent glandstwice now during bonding. Mmm, skunk smell! :vomit:


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Jan 10, 2007)

Are his scent glands free of any waxy blackgoo? Domalesstill put out theskunk smell when females are around? 

Duh!, the first spayed bun we adopted from a shelter smelt p u formonths UNTIL I found out they had suchglands.And knew where to look and whatthe heck the black crud was.

I'm learning too Angela  as we are in the process of triobonding w/two females and one male; two arefosters. Julie


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 10, 2007)

Eeww! I have heard about the glandsthough, just like, say a Pug? ullhair: We were consideringgettingone, but after hearing that their scent glands leak onto yourcarpet and furniture-:disgust:


----------



## naturestee (Jan 10, 2007)

Ew, pugs have stinky scent glands? I better make sure James knows. That's his dream dog.:?

Julie, I did check his scent glands quickly but I can't see anybuildup. He's not stinky in the basement, I wonder if theycan just release scent on purpose in cases like this? I'llcheck his scent glands again tomorrow, since I have to pick him up toput Bag Balm on his hocks anyway.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 10, 2007)

Angela, I have heard that Pugs do have thatproblem and that every couple months youneed to take them tothe vet to have them cleaned out. I have also heard fromothers that they have never had the problem so not 100% sure.If you read up on the internet, you will hear alot of people talkingabout this.


----------



## aurora369 (Jan 10, 2007)

Rabbits can release that lovely skunky odour oncommand... I've experienced it quite a few times when myfoster babies start going into teenager mode. Everyonce and awhile you'll get a wiff of one of them marking something, and itlingers for a few minutes then goes away.

I wouldn't be too concerned about it, just make sure his scent glandsdon't get too much build up in them. I know Wildfire neverhad any problems with build up until I started bonding her and she feltthe need to mark everything, then I had to clean one side out but theother side was fine.

From my experience, bonding rabbits is a smelly business...

--Dawn


----------



## naturestee (Jan 10, 2007)

Surprisingly none of my other four have releasedthat beautiful (LOL) skunky odor. Not even thesuper-territorial, always-marking Mocha. I did check hisscent glands today and they're pretty clean. No trace ofblack crud, just a tiny bit of whitish junk. But boy did itsmell!

We actually had a pretty good session today. I didn't evenhave to trance Oberon to get the harness on him, he just sat nicely inmy lap and didn't fuss. Sprite kept checking on him every fewminutes. She's like a bee drawn to a pretty flower.She sniffed his nose a few times and snuck behind him and licked hisbutt. Oberon didn't seem aggressive, but I was rubbing hisnose and praising him the whole time.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 10, 2007)

OK so here's a really stupidquestion.:foreheadsmack: Where are the scentglands? Are they where the manly parts are?

Susan:apollo:


----------



## naturestee (Jan 10, 2007)

Oh, so you haven't had the joy yet?

Scent glands are little pockets on either side of the anus.Both sexes have them. Sometimes they get black crud built upin them (from the scent stuff) and you need to clean them out with aqtip and a little mineral oil.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jan 10, 2007)

*aurora369 wrote:*


> Rabbits can release that lovely skunky odour oncommand. Everyonce and a while you'll get a wiff of one ofthem marking something, and it lingers for a few minutes then goes away.


Yeah, Baby does that occasionally. Kevin calls them bunny farts.


----------



## JimD (Jan 10, 2007)

*naturestee wrote:*


> .....and you need to clean them out with a qtipand a little mineral oil.


.....NEAR AN OPEN WINDOW !!!!:thud:

~Jim


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 10, 2007)

Wait a minute, wait a minute...did I read this right? Girl buns can do this, too???

If so, I think Maisie's done it a few times...blech!!


----------



## JimD (Jan 10, 2007)

*maherwoman wrote:*


> Wait a minute, wait a minute...did I read thisright? Girl buns can do this, too???




Oh my yes!!!
And they can spray, too!!!

~Jim
got any pics
~D


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 10, 2007)

OH NO...*insert human disapproving look here*

:disgust::nonono::whatevah:nono:thud:
*
JimD wrote: *


> *maherwomanwrote: *
> 
> 
> > Wait a minute, wait a minute...did I read thisright? Girl buns can do this, too???
> ...


----------



## naturestee (Jan 14, 2007)

I thought it was time for a quickupdate. I'm getting mixed signals from Oberon andSprite. Poor Oberon is scared of the girls and sometimes isaggressive because of it. It doesn't help that Spritesometimes smacks him with her paws or nips him instead of lickinghim. Fey mainly hangs back and it doesn't help that Spritesometimes chases her if she goes too close to Oberon. But Feylooooooves food and will run over for treats when I'm handing themout. She'll jump up on the couch with me and Oberon forCraisins. And today she ran over to get some carrot piecesand ended up snuggling with Oberon for a few seconds (he pushed hishead under her and asked for grooming). At least Fey hasn'tbeen aggressive at all, so that's one of the three.:rollseyes

The harness is working really well, and Oberon is becoming a seriousCraisin addict because of it. I give him a Craisin as areward for getting the harness put on him, and he keeps trying to stealthe whole bag!


----------



## melanie (Jan 17, 2007)

As much as my two will come and feed from thehand and come for a scratch give you a lick etc... there is no way onthis earth that I could lift them up to look at their back sideswithout some serious stress on both sides. Please tell me howto do this as safetly and quickly as possible. I have had myneutered male, Herbie for 4 years and he's never smelled atall. I have owned Mali (unspaed female for 6 months) she is 5yeats old and I haven't noticed any smell from her either.Any advice anyone?:bunny18


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 17, 2007)

No smell? I wouldn't worry about itthen. Snuf sometimes smells musty, so I'm gonna take a looksoon, again, dont wanna :faint:!


----------



## naturestee (Jan 20, 2007)

Yay! I finally downloaded mycamera! Last weekend Oberon decided that our giant stuffedreindeer named Moose (A room with a moose!) was a great toy.He started climbing all over it, pushing it around, digging at it'sbutt, etc. So of course I had to run and get the camera.

Hello, Moose! (Look close and you'll see how his hocks slide to the side.:?)











You found me!





Binky! You can really see how he's much more muscular and coordinated now.


----------



## naturestee (Jan 20, 2007)

These are pics from snuggle sessions onFriday. He loves to snuggle with them, although he was a bitirritated and wanted to explore that day.

Half on top of Sprite and sliding off my lap.





Mushy fur puddle with Fey.





And a little pumpkin on the face to try to get Fey to lickhim. Now if I can just get him to lick her, I think these twowould be golden.





Oh, and Oberon hates pumpkin!:shock: Oh well, more for thegirls I guess. Just for those that haven't seen thispicture...

Two headed pumpkin monster!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jan 20, 2007)

Great pics! I just love this one:


----------



## Haley (Jan 26, 2007)

:yeahthatHe looks like he is half smiling, doesn he?!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 26, 2007)

Oooh, I missed the bonding session pics! Way too cute! I just love O. Of course, the little fairies are beautiful as well.


----------



## naturestee (Feb 11, 2007)

I finally got pics of Oberon and his begging routine. He's a shameless begger!

Hey! Food lady! Where's the goods?






Please please please feed me. I'm going to waste away! Aren't I pathetic?





If I stand like this long enough, maybe she'll take pity and put some food in my mouth.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Feb 11, 2007)

:shock:Wow, look how tall he is! Whata beautiful boy!:hug:


----------



## cheryl (Feb 11, 2007)

Aww look at him,he looks sotallstanding like that in the last picture,and just look at that face inthe second picture

Oberon sure is a handsome guy :inlove:

cheryl


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 11, 2007)

Oh my what a tall boy!


----------



## naturestee (Feb 11, 2007)

Yup, he's a great big boy.

And believe it or not, I was not holding any food at all! Hedoes this all the time. Doesn't help that every rare once ina while I feed him a baby carrot when he stands up like that.


----------



## Blyre (Feb 11, 2007)

Obie gets more handsome each time. 

Wallace


----------



## LuvaBun (Feb 11, 2007)

Oh, he's just gorgeous. How could anyone resist that little face?






Jan


----------



## maherwoman (Feb 11, 2007)

Oh my...he's so handsome...I swear Flower wantsme to bring her over...she's GOT to meet him!!  What a cutepair they'd be, eh?


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Feb 11, 2007)

Would you stop it! I want him so bad! Everytimeyou post pictures I am amazed at how much he reminds me of Spice andthen I start planning how to get him to Alberta... LOL.

Spice does that standing thing too just about anytime he thinks I mayhave something for him. It's adorable. He was actually able to get hisnose within 6" of the top of a 3'6" fence when he was really desperatefor a treat. :faint:

Oh and did I mention that I suffer from OCBD (Obsessive CompulsiveBunny Disorder) so don't underestimate my will to have him.


----------



## Maureen Las (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh Angela he is so very cute ..he looks like heis bigger than he was when he left me? He doesn't look heavier justBigger and cuter. I'm so glad that things are working outOK. The pics are priceless


----------



## Haley (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh Oberon update!:yes:

He looks so happy and healthy! How much does he weigh? He andRaven would make a beautiful couple. Ebony and Ivory


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 13, 2007)

I just can not get over this rabbit - I adore him. I think he's one of my top 10 "non-lionheads" that I adore.

If it weren't for having Tiny......you might find that Oberon disappeared during the night some night (and headed for Mexico??).

Peg


----------



## naturestee (Feb 14, 2007)

Maureen, I don't think he's any bigger althoughI could be wrong. He is definately more muscular.He used to feel bony, now he feels solid. And his fur is muchsofter now that he's eating good food instead of the crap the shelterwas feeding him. He's such a sweetheart, thanks so much forgetting him to me!!!

Haley, my scale says he's about 10 lbs. It's not very accurate, but it does sound about right.

MBB and Peg, step away from my (foster) bunny! You know Iwon't let him go without a fight! Although you're more thanwelcome to come and visit, especially if you bring Spice, Uno, and MissBea.:innocent


----------



## Maureen Las (Feb 14, 2007)

I'm so happy that you took him ...he was about 3 hrs from PTS and look where he is now.


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 14, 2007)

Since Miss Bea is giving me fits...I just might consider it!

Poor girl - I shouldn't be so frustrated with her - she's in a molt andshe looks HORRID. We finally took her back out of the rabbitry and puther in a cage in the dining room - she was going stir crazy after 2days so I opened her door and let her jump in and out of her own freewill.

I've been giving her extra stuff to help her through the molt and she's looking much better..

....but did she HAVE to get into my stash of catalogs and shredthem? That was just so not fair...I was planning on doingsome ordering...and she literally shredded them.

And to top it all off....Tiny is her protector again now. (All it took was a good grooming).

Tell me....how does Oberon feel about harlequin lionheads that are bossy??? 

Peg*

naturestee wrote:*


> Althoughyou're more than welcome to come and visit, especially if you bringSpice, Uno, and Miss Bea.:innocent


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Feb 14, 2007)

*naturestee wrote:*


> Although you're more than welcome to come and visit,especially if you bring Spice, Uno, and Miss Bea.:innocent


No way! If I can't have him, you can't have Spice OR Uno! But I will come visit by myself...:whistlingh34r2


----------



## naturestee (Feb 24, 2007)

Hi everybody! I'd like to welcome you to my new cat abode... 





What's that you say Mom? I have to let the bunny have this? He gets all the best stuff!

Oh well, party at the bunny house!





LOL! So anyway, after some discussion I moved Oberon into theliving room last week Sunday. I think he needs to be able tosee Fey and Sprite more and get used to being around them. Ifeel guilty because he's in a much smaller cage, but he does get morehuman and cat interaction now and I can let him out whenever I'm in theliving room and the other bunnies aren't out. He's actuallyon my lap right now, fussing because I'm typing instead of pettinghim.

I put hardware cloth around the dog crate so no bunny noses get bittenand so the cats can't poke him in the butt and steal his toys whilehe's sleeping any more. He wasn't fond of that. Iused cardboard to make an enclosed area around one of the litterboxes,so he has someplace to hide.

Oberon is fighting through the wires of his cage (and Sprite fightsback), but that's normal for all of my other rabbits while they werebonding. And I think he's getting more relaxed about that astime goes on. He gets excited about being allowed to see Feyand Sprite while they're in their own pen (runs to the door and doesmini binkies) and does not usually try to nip them, although Spritegets fussy. I'm keeping a solid barrier between Oberon andMocha at all times- she's waaaay too eager to fight. Butthat's normal.

So, time for more pics!

I like playing in the living room every day!










Visiting with Sprite in while she's in her pen.





Fey visiting Oberon in his cage.


----------



## Bangbang (Feb 24, 2007)

He has such a friendly face, what a sweety. He looks so soft and cuddly!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Haley (Feb 24, 2007)

Aww I bet he's so happy to be where all the action is now 

He's such a big beautiful boy. I really hope he bonds with the girls. Hes such a doll!

Oh, and where did you get your straw mats? My foster girls are tearingmy big one to pieces and its the only one I have of that size.


----------



## naturestee (Feb 25, 2007)

Haley, those big soft mats are fromShopko. They're huge. That one is folded in half soit will fit without going under the litterboxes. I also getthem from Pier 1- the dragongrass door mats- but last time I was thereI couldn't find any.

And he is definately happy to be up here! I've also foundthat I can keep the peace by giving him and the girls hay andshreddable toys like newspaper on opposite sides of the bars, so theyend up playing and eating next to each other without gettingupset. Tonight was very peaceful! I really thinkthis will help.


----------



## Maureen Las (Feb 25, 2007)

What cute pic...I'm so happy that oberon is ahappy boy. Angela I think that we have the same linoleum (redoak from menards?)


----------



## cheryl (Feb 25, 2007)

It sounds like everything is going great sofar,i'm really hoping that he will bond with your two girls,that wouldbe just fabulous!

cheryl


----------



## naturestee (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm not sure if it's the red oak or the othercolor they had, but yeah it's the no-glue vinyl from Menards.It's fabulous for bunnies! Lots of traction for a vinyl floor.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

Aw, that's great that he's up with everyone else now. 

Lord of the Living Room has a much nicer ring to it!


----------



## naturestee (Feb 26, 2007)

LOL! Yes it does! 

Here's a video my hubby took last night. He was trying to doa cat's view by keeping Lily's ears in the frame, but she kept turningaround to look at him.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Feb 26, 2007)

That's really cute. I loved the binkies!

BTW, how old are your cats? Ours is not even a year, and whenthe bunnies are out she cannot leave them alone. She's veryhyper too. I can't wait until she calms down. I'mthinking yours must be at least 2 years old?


----------



## naturestee (Feb 26, 2007)

Nope! Lily (gray and white) is 11months and Eve (black) is 9 months. Eve is totally fascinatedwith Oberon and follows him around, steals his toys, pokes him in thebutt while he's sleeping, etc. This morning I came home tofind Oberon's new willow stick in the kitchen. I gave it backto him and he started chewing on it, so Eve tried to steal itagain. There's a small part of the door that isn't covered bythe mesh, and that's how she gets things out. If he has it,she wants it.

Eve is just starting to slow down now and all I can say is THANK GOD!

Lily is lazy and has had a lot of health problems that probably causedthat. She loves the little bunnies and likes Oberon now butshe was intimidated at first.


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 26, 2007)

My goodness he looks so happy.......I'm so glad you have him and we get to see pictures and videos..

Peg


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Feb 26, 2007)

{{ Oberon }}


----------



## naturestee (Mar 3, 2007)

Bonding update!

No, no sudden break throughs here. But Oberon is definatelymore calm seeing the girls now. He still defends his cage abit, but mostly just whirls around, waves his ears, and then spinsaround again and gives them the butt. He also is laying downmore while they're near the cage, and he's not so upset when Fey lickshim through the cage any more. Sprite still harasses him butnot as bad. She does like to pull his fur out while she's inher pen and he's roaming around, the naughty girl. Oberon isa complete gentleman when he's checking out Fey and Sprite throughtheir pen wall.

He's been nippy during the few cuddle sessions we've had time to do,but I think he'll get better once he gets more used to being up here.

I'm too sexy for my cage...






Ladies, eat your hearts out!





Much more relaxed! He's drinking water while they munch on hay.


----------



## Haley (Mar 3, 2007)

What a gorgeous boy. He looks like he has really relaxed a lot since coming to you. I really hope he bonds with the girls!


----------



## naturestee (Mar 3, 2007)

Eep! I forgot all about the video!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 3, 2007)

Glad to hear the bonding sessions are getting a bit better!

Love the video, my, those ears:shock:!


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 3, 2007)

Ohhhh


----------



## Maureen Las (Mar 3, 2007)

:roflmao::laugh:"I"m too sexy for my cage...." LOL


----------



## katt (Mar 4, 2007)

*naturestee wrote: *


> Ladies, eat your hearts out!




:roflmao:

that is exactly what it looks like he would be saying if he could talk human. . .


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 4, 2007)

*katt wrote: *


> *naturestee wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Ladies, eat your hearts out!
> ...


:laugh:, Keepin it going! That is funny! He issooooo gosh darn handsome! (Oops, he's goin' on my bunny nappin'list...:baghead.


----------



## cheryl (Mar 4, 2007)

I love this guy!....and i want him!

I really love how big and beautifully white he is!,and those enormous ears are to die for :inlove:

cheryl


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 5, 2007)

Wow...the kitties are getting so big!!! :shock:

And Lord Oberon...what a handsome boy!!! 

Wonderful!!


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 12, 2007)

How is our big hunk of bunny royalty?


----------



## naturestee (Mar 12, 2007)

Misbehaving.:rollseyes

We started taking him out on the harness again while Fey and Spritewere playing. The first day was fab- no aggression, justeverybody asking for grooming and nobody getting it. Thesecond day Sprite, who may be a bit grumpy due to her heavy molt,decided to see how quickly she can separate Oberon from hisfur. Those two have been nipping and pulling fur everysince. We are now trying bathtub bonding sessions with onlyone girl at a time. Fey is quite good with him but expects toget a little grooming after grooming him, and he's not givingit. Sprite is still being spiteful. Oberon seems towant companionship but has no idea how to do it. So we'retrying to help him learn.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Mar 16, 2007)

Please give everyone some head pets for me,


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 17, 2007)

I know, I read that before. I hope you can get them on even terms!:bunnydance:


----------



## Maureen Las (Mar 17, 2007)

I think Angela adopted him as I can't find Oberon on pet-finder..Angela did you adopt him???


----------



## naturestee (Mar 17, 2007)

No, not yet. He's listed as"adoption pending" at the moment. Pending bonding.I still can't keep him permanently if he doesn't. He's muchhappier upstairs but his cage is way too small. It would bereally, really hard to give him up though.

I do have a story for you guys, though! My friend Tom, whoworks as a vet assistant at the shelter here, was petsitting for melast weekend while I was away. I never have him let therabbits out because I don't know if they'll behave for him.Oberon was hiding in his cardboard cave in his cage so Tom decided totake the litterbox out to clean it. As he did that, Oberondashed out, jumped on Tom's shoulder, and out of the cage and wentdashing around the living room. Tom panicked because the catswere out and he forgot that they get along. So he's chasingOberon, who is just having the time of his life leading Tom on, lettinghim touch him, and then binkying off when Tom tries to pick himup. And scaring the cats while he's running. Iguess the naughty boy even squeezed behind the couch, which he's neverdone before. He had to really work to get himself out theother side, and that's how Tom finally was able to pick him up.

Apparently everyone at the shelter now knows about my huge, white tease of a bunny. :lol


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 17, 2007)

Angela, that Ob sounds just like what my belatedBunBun would do. He'd snag the loaf of bread off themicrowave cart and the moss out of the darn plant:brat:! 

I think we need some more pictures.:rollseyes


----------



## naturestee (Mar 17, 2007)

Pictures? Erm, yeah, um...

I'll have more of the cats and Mocha and Loki ready tomorrow. Will that do?


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 17, 2007)

Certainly!


----------



## Haley (Mar 18, 2007)

Oberon is such a character. I can just picture that big boy tearing through the house, human in hot pursuit. 

Have you tried car rides for bonding? Thats the only thing that worked for me with Basil and Max.


----------



## naturestee (Mar 18, 2007)

We were thinking of doing car rides in a bit, atleast with Sprite, but for now having Oberon and Fey in the bathtub isworking. I think he needs to learn how to behave with herbefore we try with Sprite some more. Oberon has a biglearning curve in communicating with other bunnies, which I think wascausing a lot of the aggression but at the same time making him enjoythe lap cuddling sessions. It's like a kid who never learnedhow to talk. He is starting to learn Fey's language though.


----------



## naturestee (Mar 20, 2007)

Good news, folks! This morning, Oberon licked Fey for the first time!:bunnydance:

He's still nippy, but I think it's mainly because he gets irritatedwhen she doesn't groom him. They're having the "nose wars"were they keep pushing their noses under each other's to get the otherone to groom, but neither wants to give up the dominance to startlicking noses.

Here's some pics from yesterday.

Flop! Notice Fey's none-to-sure expression. She's wary of him because he still tries to nip her sometimes.











Oberon says "Where'd my snuggle buddy go?"





Ok, so I had to put Fey here because she wouldn't snuggle verywillingly. But she enjoyed it once I set her down there.


----------



## cmh9023 (Mar 20, 2007)

Yea!! They look soooo cute together


----------



## Maureen Las (Mar 20, 2007)

He looks like he likes snuggling more than Fey...I have to hand it you Angela you sure are trying hard with him.
I gave up on the 2 I thought were bonded ...I trustedthem once to go downstairs and when I returned they had had afight so they are living next to each other again.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Mar 21, 2007)

Pictures! :bunny19 Any luckwith putting a dab of vanilla on their noses? Wetried that this weekend w/two however the bonding of two oppositegenders is a lot Different than THREE! Sure enough,after the date on Sunday afternoon with no forehead licks, Mondaymorning the female licked my nose for 10 seconds. The boylicked my husband's nose! I may just wear vanillaon my nose all the time! The groom me firststand-offs can be time-tickers. :? Fey'sexpression is so cute. Better to be on the lookout and she'sprobably thinking "he's a LOT Bigger than ME!!"

angieluv: Sorry that your twosome weren't feeling romantic about each other.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 21, 2007)

He's in freakin love...






That there, is precious.:inlove: Just _LOOK _at _HIM_.


----------



## Haley (Mar 21, 2007)

Hurray! They are adorable!

So is Sprite okay when Fey comes back smelling like Oberon??

I once put a dab of PB on Tumnus's nose to encourage Basil and Max togroom him, and it worked! Its funny how we can trick them into beingbuddies


----------



## Maureen Las (Mar 21, 2007)

Never heard of that I'm going to try vanilla.


----------



## naturestee (Mar 21, 2007)

Hi Julie! So vanilla didn't work foryour potential pair either? I've tried it during lap cuddlesessions. Nothing. I've also tried peanut butter-afterward I found out that none of the three would even lick it off oftheir favorite chew toys. Pumpkin works to some extent tomake Fey lick, but she obviously knows I'm tricking her and refuses todo more than a few licks before giving me a dirty look.Haven't tried that with Sprite. Oberon hates pumpkin, thewierdo. I tried squeezing juice from grapes onto theirforeheads a few days ago, but no takers. Sprite licked it offFey once she got back to the cage. I'm still rubbing the lastbit out of Oberon's fur. I just bought some applesauce andI'll try that soon...

They both have "lick responses" when you pet them, but they won't lickeach other when I do that. Just the towel/floor.

At least they're occasionally licking each other's butts! Apparently that doesn't count for dominance.

Haley, Sprite doesn't get too upset when Fey comes back.Sometimes she'll fuss a little and mount Fey, but most of the time theyjust snuggle and Sprite helps her get all the rotten human and boybunny stink off of her.

I want to try working separately with Sprite soon, maybe thisweekend. I plan on taking them for a car ride, and maybe I'llput vanilla on both of them so they can't get as mad about each other'sscents.

Angieluv- I'm sorry your boys fought. I'm still hoping you can get them together.

Edit: Fey is mainly afraid of Oberon because he's nipped herseveral times, and because when he moves to snuggle with her he oftenlunges at her, but with his nose aimed beneath her instead of ather. He's starting to learn that moving slowly gets him moresnuggles. Fey does like him though.


----------



## Haley (Mar 21, 2007)

If you do the car rides, see if you can getJames to drive while you sit in the back with them. Ive found thatworks the best. I always put down a towel and put all three on it, thensit beside them and pet them (and bring some raisins) during the ride.

I would drive around for 10 minutes or so, then bring them back and dothe neutral territory thing for another 10 minutes or so. It took me afew months, but it worked like a charm.


----------



## naturestee (Mar 21, 2007)

I was meaning to ask how long, thanks!How often did you do that? I think I'll start with justSprite and Oberon, because they have issues they need to workout. The bathtub is working just fine with Fey and the BigMan. He just needed to work on his rabbit-to-rabbitcommunication skills but he's getting better.

It's hard to find time to do car rides much because James and I don'tsee each other a whole lot with our different work schedules.


----------



## Haley (Mar 21, 2007)

I did them 3-4 times a week for 2 months or so.

If you cant have someone else drive, you can always put them in the passenger seat where you can get at them if you need to. 

When I was bonding Basil, Max, and Tumnus, at first I took all three ata time. They did great. Then, I realized Max was fine with Tumnus, itwas just Basil who was being aggressive when we did neutral territory,so I started just doing Basil and Tumnus and had planned to work Maxback in later. Im not sure what works best since I never got to finish(I stopped when Max got sick). But you may want to try all three atonce..


----------



## Maureen Las (Mar 21, 2007)

Poor Oberon just has no social skills. I've hadrescue dogs like that ..were clueless how to respond to another dogappropriately. With puppies i was told that the dog was taken from itssibling too soon and did not learn how to socialize and "play".


I would guess that Oberon being raised for meat had absolutely nointeractions at all that were normal "way back" when he was a littleone. 

I really hope that he can learn some of that now but he does seem clueless and mixed up.


----------



## naturestee (Mar 21, 2007)

He is learning. He doesn't show signsof wanting to attack Fey any more, just the occasional nip.He's been asking for grooming more and more, and starting to flop nextto her.

Not bad considering that the first thing he did when first met her in December was hop up, sniff, and bite!:shock:


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 21, 2007)

I love how at first, he's trying SO HARD to gether attention and asking her to just lay down next to him andsnuggle...then she tries to leave, and Mama intervenes...so theysnuggle (Oberon VERY happily, Fey rather reluctantly, and a bit scared,too, hehe). If only she knew how loved she was byhim....CUTE!!

:inlove:
*
naturestee wrote: *


> Flop! Notice Fey's none-to-sure expression. She's wary of him because he still tries to nip her sometimes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Maureen Las (Mar 21, 2007)

Thats true Angela but a lesser person would have given up a long time ago...maybe you are the "rabbit whisperer"

I want so much for it to work out for him with you guys.ray:


----------



## lalena2148 (Mar 21, 2007)

LOL! It's funny because Oberon looks like Lattewhen I put Driz and him together; so happy and content to snuggle. AndFey looks like Drizzle; "Can I move now? I really am not sure aboutthis guy!". 

The bonding looks like it's going ok. Have you been doing car rides? Ihaven't. It's been too hard w/ my work schedule. But, Haley hadsuggested the dining room table and that's working well. Although,yours looks like it's going well on it's own. Good job!

Oberon looks sovery happy. He's so very lucky to have you!:hug2:

I love that little meat bunny! :wink


----------



## naturestee (Apr 7, 2007)

Hey guys! I have more pictures andvideos, but I don't have time to put them up right now.Hopefully later today.

I just wanted to share with you that Oberon got to play at being atherapy bunny yesterday. In celebration of Easter and as atreat for the residents, my hubby and I brought Oberon to visit thegroup home that my hubby works at. It's for adultdevelopmentally disabled patients. They ask about our bunniesa lot and James has even made a DVD slide show of pictures for them,and they got to meet Fey last year.

Oberon was a true gentleman. I held him for a while and leteverybody pet him. He didn't mind at all, even when severalof the ladies kissed him on the nose! Then we let him runaround the living room on his harness and leash. He was avery well behaved boy and only a little shy, not scared atall. The residents had a great time with him.

Of course, once we got there James realized he had forgotten the camera. Oh well.

So, as a further dig to the people who thought he should be euthanized,_do aggressive rabbits let developmentally disabled strangers kissthem on the nose?_


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 7, 2007)

Awww, that is so cute that Oberon got to givethem an Easter Bunny visit. I bet they really enjoyed it. And I bet hequite liked the kisses too 

Jan


----------



## HoneyPot (Apr 7, 2007)

Oh great story and good for Oberon... of course,you're just teasing us with the mention of pitures... and then "nope,not today no time".... boo!

Do you let Oberon spend time with Sprite when Fey is not there? Are they getting along 100% now?

_________
Nadia


----------



## naturestee (Apr 7, 2007)

Oberon gets seperate bonding sessions with bothFey and Sprite. Mostly with Fey right now because it's hardfor me to do him and Sprite by myself. They need more carrides which do seem to help, but I can't drive a car in the city andkeep two bunnies safe at the same time. So that's limited tothe few times James has when he can help me.

I actually just finished with a really good bathtub session with himand Fey. He's not nipping aggressively any more, just tinylittle dominance/love nips. They're still working out who isthe top bun, so they're only licking each other's butts and not thenoses. But Fey flopped for the first time today!


----------



## naturestee (Apr 7, 2007)

Ok Nadia, here's something to tide you over. Carrier+newspaper= happy bunny.


----------



## Michaela (Apr 7, 2007)

Aww I love the video! What a happy fellow,he's lucky to have such a greathome with you! I can't getover how much he looks like Pebble....ok a slightly biggerversion...but still!


----------



## Maureen Las (Apr 7, 2007)

OMG Oberon is a therapy bunny ..can barely believe it..makes me happy:jumpforjoy:

Happy Easter Oberon, Fey, Sprite ,Mr. Stee Angela !!!!


----------



## naturestee (Apr 9, 2007)

Happy Easter, Maureen!

Here's the pics I promised. Look, he's a lop!






Lily was squirming closer and closer to him in a shy attempt to cuddle. Oberon merely disapproved.





Sprite pretending she's not sitting next to Oberon's cage on purpose. Sure you're not, Sprite!


----------



## HoneyPot (Apr 9, 2007)

LOL, the picture of Sprite sitting next toOberon's cage is so precious. She's so spunky - trying tomake you believe she just happened to be there "What? I was justsitting here minding my own business... Oh, is that Oberon over there..well who knew.." 

LOL ... but we know the truth... 

And the video is great - I love that the kitty sits there the wholetime checking things out - looks like he wants to get in and play too.hah.

_________
Nadia


----------



## Maureen Las (Apr 9, 2007)

He's too sexy for his cage ..too sexy for his greens ..too sexy for his toys..... too sexy for himself....

Shelter bunny"reject" makesfame and fortune in southeast Wi.

He was "discovered" in a dog crate in a shelter in southwest Wi where avolunteer recognized the buddingtalent and star qualitypresence of this New Zealand White raised for a snake's dinner who isnow the dream rabbit of any female bunny ..including the spayed ones.What a face , what a bod , what a guy!!!


----------



## naturestee (Apr 9, 2007)

:lol


----------



## wax32 (Apr 9, 2007)

Oberon and Sprite are such a cool pair! I keep telling my wife our second rabbit will be a dwarf hotot. :bunnydance:

BTW. how is that pronounced? Hoe Toe or Hah Tot, or something else?


----------



## naturestee (Apr 11, 2007)

Hoe Tot


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 11, 2007)

I actually thought it was hot tot:embarrassed:. Ha Ha -hoe tot:shock:.


----------



## naturestee (Apr 11, 2007)

So Oberon was sick yesterday. He'sfine now, all he needed was gas meds and now he's eating and poopingwith the best of them. But I hope I don't have to do thatagain anytime soon! I can do pretty much anything I want tothis rabbit without too much of a fuss, but put a syringe in his mouthand he gets mad. James was helping me hold him and he got apretty good bite on the hand for his efforts.

I hope we don't have to do that again any time soon!:nope:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm glad Oberon is feeling better.Isn't it amazing that it takes two or more full sized humans to subdueone tiny bunny!:disgust:


----------



## naturestee (Apr 11, 2007)

Tiny? He's bigger than my cats.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh, poor baby. I'm glad he's all better. Kudos to James for being so brave.


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 11, 2007)

Hehe!! I can picture the struggle...wehaven't had to struggle with Flower like that yet...and I don't lookforward to the possible day that we do, too! :disgust:

I'm glad Oberon's okay, though. 

*naturestee wrote: *


> Tiny? He's bigger than my cats.


----------



## Mr. Stee (Apr 11, 2007)

Greetings all, it looks like its time for my quarterly posting again so here it is.

Oberon has been evicted again. He will now be spending hisdaytimes in the front part of the bunny room so he can see the otherswhenever he wants to through the cages. A solid piece is upbetween Oberon and Mocha/Loki's cage and a fine mesh screen is upbetween Oberon and Fey/Sprite's cage. 
To finish off the ability of the pets to co-socialize, I also spenthalf a day planning and setting up a mesh gate to cover the wholedoorframe to the bunny room so that Angela and the cats can come overand say hi whenever they want without having to open the door all thetime. 

Here is the doorframe gate.






It is a bunch of the wire squares hung from hooks at the top andlatched in place by two quick hooks. The pet gate is thelower half and a screen mesh connect the two with two quickclips. This makes it so no amount of tugging and climbingwill give even an inch of space to wiggle through from the very top allthe way to the bottom. And the whole thing can be put up ortaken down with at the most 10 seconds. I could probably haveit down in under two if I needed to.

Here is a picture from our couch.






See how everyone can interact with the group that they are friendlywith without any groups that don't like each other being able to reacheach other. Now their can be no gripping about being lonely.

Mr. Stee


----------



## binkies (Apr 11, 2007)

I love it! You have some very spoiled rabbits with all that room! I'm jealous.


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 11, 2007)

Wow!! That's wonderful!! Canyou PM me or post how you did it? I plan on having a room forthe herd when we get a house (probably around this time next year), andI've been wrackin' my brain trying to think of how we would make it sothey could still interact with us and the kitties when they were in forthe night. That would be a PERFECT idea!

So, please, share how you did it...


----------



## HoneyPot (Apr 11, 2007)

LOL. I love it! Great plan.funny how we rearrange our homes and our lives to accomodate the needsof our bunnies (and other pets!). 

___________
Nadia


----------



## Mr. Stee (Apr 11, 2007)

Here is the details of the different parts of the mesh doorway.

The top two thirds is made of normal NIC cube grates put together toform a panel large enough to cover the door where needed. Ifyou don't have any problems with it, you could do the grates all theway to the floor. I couldn't cause then Oberon would be ableto get to some of the carpet as you can see below.





That is why the bottom is the normal pet gate made of coated wire (sohe can't chew through it.). This was because the pet gatecould be put on the inside half of the door frame and block him fromgetting at any carpet.
The grates are hung from two homemade hooks made out of doubled upstiff wire that I bent into the proper shape and hooked over the doormolding. I then used a screw and washer to further anchor itin place (see below picture).





The grates are just hung from those hooks. I then screwed agate latch type of hook to either side of the door frame.These hooks are used to hold the grates firmly against the door frameso no animal can push it away and sneak through. Simple lineup the hook and latch portions to go over one of the wires of thegrates. (See Below)





I then needed something to span the gap between the grates and the petgate. So I used a remenant of the fine mesh grating Angela so loves touse. I wrapped the top part around the bottom of the gratesand clipped the bottom part to the pet gate using quickclips. (See Below)










This makes it so all you have to do to put it up or take it down ishook the gate into the top hooks, latch the two gate latchs, lock inthe pet gate, and clip the grating to the gate. If there isan emergency the whole thing could be tossed aside quickly by throwingthe two gate latches and popping the pet gate, then the whole messwould come off in one chunk. I found this to be easily donein under two seconds when I tested it.
There it is for anyone who wants it. If there is questions,PM naturestee. My account isn't checked very often so byPMing her, your questions will get answered quicker.


----------



## Pipp (Apr 12, 2007)

Cool beans on the therapy bun thing!Can you do it more often? Get him on the payroll?:biggrin: And glad Oberon isfeelingbetter. No making friends with the syringe with a littlebanana? 

angieluv* wrote: *


> He's too sexy for his cage ..too sexy for his greens ..too sexy for his toys..... too sexy for himself....
> 
> Shelter bunny"reject" makesfame and fortune in southeast Wi.
> 
> He was "discovered" in a dog crate in a shelter in southwest Wi where avolunteer recognized the buddingtalent and star qualitypresence of this New Zealand White raised for a snake's dinner who isnow the dream rabbit of any female bunny ..including the spayed ones.What a face , what a bod , what a guy!!!








naturestee* wrote: *



> Hoe Tot



Wow :shock: All this time I thought it was Hoe Toe too. 

*Mr. Stee wrote: *


> Here is the details of the different parts of the mesh doorway.


Angela, can I borrow James? Just for awhile? I canhave him back in time for Christmas. leaseplease:



sas  and the gang:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 12, 2007)

Thank you so much for all that information abouthow to construct the gate! I'll keep mental note of where itis, and refer back to it when we have a house. 

Thanks so much!!


----------



## naturestee (Apr 12, 2007)

SAS, you can not have him for that long. What would I do? Who would mow the lawn!:shock:

But if you move down by me you can borrow him for a day now and then.


----------



## Maureen Las (Apr 17, 2007)

I have been so busy obsessing over that certainmember of the forum...that I never looked at this post. What afantastic arrangement...WOW!!!!

What I would do have a set up like that in my house !!

Maybe Mr. Stee Should hire himself out as an house rabbit architect


What a cage..whata set-up...what creativity!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## naturestee (Apr 18, 2007)

Maureen, you're close enough that I could lendhim out for a weekend. As long as I get to snuggle (orsmuggle?) your bunnies!

Good news folks! I finally have some actual progress on thebonding front! I'm still working with each girlindividually. Fey started grooming Oberon on the nose andears a little this weekend. And I just did a bonding sessionwith Sprite this morning. I haven't been working with hermuch because I need my hubby to drive the car. They had stillbeen aggressive if I just put them in the tub together. Well,today Sprite licked Oberon on the nose a little. I guess allhe needed was a little encouragement from her, because he startedlicking her nose, ears, shoulders, butt, and then mountingher! They're still a bit nippy with each other, but giventime things should definately settle down between them.

Ever see a 10 lb bunny mounting a 2 lb bunny? He had to double over her!

Pics of today's bonding! Sorry they're not as good as normal,I had to keep a hand ready to separate them just in case.

Licking the shoulders and looking awfully sneaky





Um, other way dear. Sprite does not look amused.





A lovely pose from Sprite.





Mmm, toilet paper. Melts in your mouth, not on your paws!





An older pic- a very squishy Oberon!


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 18, 2007)

Wow! Very nice.


----------



## jordiwes (Apr 18, 2007)

Nice one!! :toast:

Me: :bowYou: :thankyou:


----------



## Maureen Las (Apr 18, 2007)

They're so cute!!!!!


I'm so glad that the bonding is progressing!

Are you worried that he could hurt her trying to hump?


----------



## binkies (Apr 18, 2007)

Those pictures made me smile. I'm so glad there is some progress on bonding. I hope it continues into a great friendship.


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 18, 2007)

Wow!! GOOD DEAL!!

YAY!! Progress!! You're so patient...


----------



## Haley (Apr 18, 2007)

Wow, they look so great together. Now if we can just convince Oberon he's not a dwarf!







You're right, Sprite looks majorly TOd to be squished by the biggie boy


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 18, 2007)

Yay, great news on the bonding front .

I got to say - that pic of Oberon with the toilet paper just made me think so much of Apollo - Oberon has such character 

Jan


----------



## Maureen Las (Apr 18, 2007)

:mrsthumper:You're right ..Angela is the most patient bonder I ever met. I would have given up and had another single

But I know she loves Oberon :heart:


----------

